# Drought during Corn Pollination



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Purdue educator does a great job of explaining what is going on now amongst many in this country with corn.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

That is what most of the corn looked like here 2 weeks ago. Not getting any better with age!


----------

